# Race 07 / GTR Evolution Server Probs (Ping 5000)



## roberto3000 (21. Mai 2009)

Hi Leuts.

Wenn ich bei Race 07 und / oder GTR Evo (Steam Versionen) ein Spiel hoste, wird meinem Gegenüber ein Ping von 5000 angezeigt und er kann nicht joinen.

Hab schon diverse Foren durchwühlt und alle benötigten Ports für das Spiel und Steam freigegeben. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Kennt jemand das Problem und die Lösung?

Router: Digitus DN-11004


----------

